# Windowsill Nature



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

Hi thought i'd share a pic of my tank
its 24x8x8 inches

Hopefully it attached!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (18 Mar 2015)

Use the Direct link in photobucket:



looks great. Is it just naturally lit? Any filters or water movement?


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

Hi Another Phil
no, no light runs of sunlight, no filter, ferts, co2 injected or liquid or anything really.
All I've got running at the mo due to the shorter days is an open ended airline gently blipping away for a bit of circulation.
Thanks glad you like it


----------



## Mark Livermore (18 Mar 2015)

Hey, think that looks amazing! Really natural and unspoilt.

Where is the tank/stand from? I like the dimensions.


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

Hi Mark
it's a clear seal, great little tank. The stand is diy from some hardwood bed slats I laying around.

Thanks, I've tried to keep it as unspoilt and natural as posSible.  It's pretty resilient now as it's coming up for 18 months old. But it's been through its moments lol.


----------



## Colinlp (18 Mar 2015)

Which direction does the window face?


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

The window faces west


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2015)

Fantastic little tank looks great


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

@Greenfinger2 thank you
it's been a great learning curve for me, and now I want more lol
glad you like it


----------



## Colinlp (18 Mar 2015)

Akwaskape said:


> The window faces west


Really I would have expected a lot of algae. Love it I really do, it's like the holy grail of tanks that, free lighting and filter maintenance free


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

@Colinlp it's had its moments last summer it was in my previous house, i've since moved its where I started it.
Here are some pics of its phases  I love the fact that with a little know how and a lot of patience beautiful "nature aquariums' can be created. This costs me an air pump to run


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Mar 2015)

Hi Akwakape, Love this The last photo  Stunning


----------



## tam (18 Mar 2015)

It's lovely, nice and simple but looks really good!

What's the long, crinkle leaved plant?


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

@tam thank you it's a crinum calamistratum


----------



## Akwaskape (18 Mar 2015)

@Greenfinger2 
thank you glad you like it


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Mar 2015)

OK, wow...that is just great to see. Total opposite of high-energy/tech but equally as spectacular, it's taken me right back to my roots and reminded me why I love this hobby. And you have Platys, my very first tropical fish...scuse me while I take a meander down nostalgia lane...
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Akwaskape (20 Mar 2015)

@Troi 
thanks glad you like it.
It is practically as 'low as i could go'

Their golden mountain minnows
for the first 9 months of its life it didn't even have an air pump.  Just natural energy.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Mar 2015)

That's impressive...Oh OK...golden mountain minnows...they're cool too...


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

Thanks Troi glad you like it, I like to think of it as sustainable. I'm very happy that you noted it was impressive. I really want to see how far the low energy 'nature aquarium' can be pushed in terms of design and art. I love the idea of a low energy scape where people would assume it was high energy. Just need to work on the art and of course low takes alot longer. I've got a moss / liverworts build approaching and feel like I'm getting closer


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

@Troi
here's a picture of my very low energy 240 4ft.
It runs a 38W single T8
2 X ecco pro 300 (8w each) with no filter media in.
A hydor in-line heater 200w
obvs no co2 ferts etc etc 
It's around 6 months old and is starting to develop contrast and shape. Hope you like it


----------



## geraltas (21 Mar 2015)

Awesome low tech pools!!!


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

geraltas said:


> Awesome low tech pools!!!


Thank you very much 
low tech makes me happy


----------



## dean (21 Mar 2015)

What substrate are you using


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

Just regular garden centre top soil capped with 2-4mm grade gravel


----------



## dean (21 Mar 2015)

That's so cool


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Mar 2015)

Thanks @dean


----------



## ianh (21 Mar 2015)

This setup is so impressive and natural, a real inspiration. May try something similar soon...


----------



## Akwaskape (22 Mar 2015)

@ianh 
cool definitely recommended. And as much I apreciate the aquascape styles that look like out of water scenes fir their beauty. There's something about having helped to create a real natural underwater scene. This tank just keeps giving back. It changes with the seasons. And I'm always finding nice little surprises I wasn't expecting. It has a life of its own. With this one I don't layout, watch grow out and then trim back to shape. I help it to evolve. 'Much more exciting'


----------



## Akwaskape (7 Apr 2015)

The longer days are really making a difference now.


----------



## Akwaskape (7 Apr 2015)

Couple of pics


----------



## Another Phil (7 Apr 2015)

Hi Akwascape,
Nice concept for a tank, I esp like the overhead shot.
cheers phil


----------



## dan4x4 (7 Apr 2015)

wow that's a great looking tank, Its also really interesting that you have no filter and use natural sunlight! I love the jungle natural look! Do you not need a heater in winter?


----------



## Ghosty (7 Apr 2015)

Hey there

Amazing tank btw, I was just wondering what plants are in the foreground? Cheers
Ghosty


----------



## Akwaskape (7 Apr 2015)

Hi Phil 
thanks, one of my faves as well 
Nathan


----------



## Akwaskape (7 Apr 2015)

Hi @dan4x4 
thank you
It went through all of last winter without one. If memory serves, it went down to about 12.5 as a min.


----------



## Akwaskape (8 Apr 2015)

@Ghosty
Predominantly it's dwarf sag
thanks


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Apr 2015)

Wow, how many tanks have you got on the go...?


----------



## Akwaskape (8 Apr 2015)

@Troi 
MTS 

Atm about 8 but thats including livestock holding till 3 tanks mature.


----------



## Akwaskape (8 Apr 2015)

Pic I caught of a couple cherry shrimp in the windowsill tank. And one of the gold cloud minnows.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Apr 2015)

Hi Akwaskape, Fab photos  The one of the shrimp is a stunner


----------



## Akwaskape (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks @Greenfinger2 
The natural sunlight tones really makes it interesting.


----------



## nayr88 (10 Apr 2015)

Akwaskape I really like this style of tank and your executed it perfectly! Getting my head thinking about how I can justify a 2nd tank haha. 
Very well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Apr 2015)

Love the windowsill tank.  Do you have much in the way of algae problems or is it intermittant with the seasons?  And is there much in the way of maintenance?


----------



## Akwaskape (10 Apr 2015)

Hi @nayr88 
cheers bud, glad you like it.
You wanna try justifying your 8th


----------



## nayr88 (10 Apr 2015)

8!!! In my previous house I did get a fair few past the Mrs but no where near 8! Good effort mate. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akwaskape (10 Apr 2015)

@SuperColey1
thank you.
algae was a big issue early on, but by sticking to the basic principles of balancing a tank and alot of patience I've managed to get it to a point whereby algae is minimal. I mean even on the inanimate objects like the clear silicon.
Early on,  the extent of the algae problem was strands and almost cotton wool balls of green stringy stuff. Which at one point dominated the tank. But regular removal eventually cleared it up and it just stopped. I guess it could be seasonal.  This is the second summer approaching and so far so good. Limited water changes like twice a year could mean the the water column is pretty sparse nutrient wise and this could be a more beneficial factor for this summer.
Thanks
nathan


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Apr 2015)

Interesting.  I may try something like this soon, you've inspired me   I will cheat and give it 6 months under normal low light to mature first then transfer it to a windowsill once it's got going


----------



## Akwaskape (11 Apr 2015)

Nice, if I was to start another one I'd start it in autumn / winter to allow it time to mature before its first summer.


----------



## Akwaskape (17 Apr 2015)

@luckyjim referring to your summer project, some of the info here may help a little.
Not a British biotope though, which would be awesome. Just not sure I could find an abandoned shopping trolley small enough to fit it lol. On a serious note imho dirt would be the way to go for the natural sunlight to work and if your after British natives and marginals etc then wayside aquatics in Doddinghurst would be a good place to source I think. I have no affiliation with them I just know they really know their stuff and cater a lot for pond and marginals etc last time I was in James the owner was showing me a coldwater project he had set up on specifically for a very rare dwarf lilly he had. Good luck.


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Apr 2015)

The Sagittaria subulata has begun to bloom. Not sure if it's a coincidence but it's happened within 4 days of the ludwigia in the background emerging.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2015)

Hi AKwaskape ,Nice one


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Apr 2015)

Thanks greenfinger2 it's a first for me, rather pleased. The amount of dwarf sag in this tank could mean a few more to come as well (greenfingers crossed )


----------



## Akwaskape (21 Apr 2015)

And its in bloom within 3 days of the stem hitting the surface.


----------



## Akwaskape (2 May 2015)

Ok so the sun's out, the days are long enough and we've got some emergent growth.  So I've decided to do without the airpump. This tank is officially no tech/energy.
Balancing a tank whether high or low tech is critical.

The major consideration for me and my requirements is that low tech is sustainable and long term. Whereas high is not efficient, its costly and short term. And then there is the slice in between where tanks get caught in that 'it's low tech' but there are high tech elements which gets very confusing.

Hope you enjoy the pics guys and gals. It's always interesting to hear what people make of this tank.


----------



## Michael W (2 May 2015)

Akwaskape said:


> It's always interesting to hear what people make of this tank.



I'll tell you what I think of this tank... It's a stunner!  Keep it up!

P.S Can we have a plant list please? I can spot a few familiar plants, but it will be good to know what else you have in there. Cheers.


----------



## Akwaskape (2 May 2015)

Thank you very much 

No probs with the list. I started with much more variety than what's left, i'll have a re cap and post up.


----------



## BurningRanger (3 May 2015)

That's a gorgeous liking tank. Kudos, sir!


----------



## Akwaskape (3 May 2015)

@BurningRanger thank you


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 May 2015)

Nice nano pond. Do I understand correctly: you removed air pump because of long day? I.e. the light is enough to get a lot of oxygen from plants? Do you use any ferts?


----------



## Akwaskape (3 May 2015)

Thank you Alexander 
yes, the plants are pearling during the day. Plus there is sone emergent growth for free co2 access. Therefore more oxygen released. I am not scientific only an observer 
Also 
No ferts
No co2
No glute

Only dechlorinated water change 3 or 4 times per year due to mineral build up. Tap water is very hard and slightly alkaline with nitrates at 20/30 ppm.

Water parameters are excellent and stable.

And a little extra food for fish per day.


----------



## Akwaskape (3 May 2015)

Plant list
sagittaria subulata 
hygrophila siemensis
ludwigia repens
egeria densa
crinum calamistratum 
hygrophila polysperma
crypt walkeri 
A stem of rotala macrandra  (holding on)
touch of marsilea 
Water lettuce
duckweed


----------



## parotet (3 May 2015)

Don't know how I missed this thread. Awesome tank, thanks for sharing!

Jordi


----------



## Akwaskape (3 May 2015)

Hi Jordi
thank you 
Nathan


----------



## Akwaskape (4 May 2015)

Hi all
Trying to balance out the stronger sun we're seeing now I've had to make a background for the windowsill tank. This should mean that the majority of the direct light will be hitting the floating plants on the surface.

I tried to be a bit artistic and introduce a bit of fun with the background, however the tannins in the water and reflection from the plants have put a slight spanner in the works by making the blue look green :/

I also had a spare led light knocking around which I'm using here as a light for the photos. With the naked eye the tank is fully visible in the natural light with the background applied. But introduce a camera and it's very dim looking.


----------



## tim (4 May 2015)

Really nice, I have the same tank and struggled to put a high tech together in it due to flow in the shallow nature of the tank, top job mate, keep the progress pics coming.


----------



## Akwaskape (4 May 2015)

Thanks @tim appreciate the positive feedback.

I do have a couple of thoughts id like to throw out to anyone watching this thread regarding trimming some of this back.

At the moment I'm thinking that plant mass is pretty essential what with the current season and months to come. However I'm also thinking that stimulating some potential new growth and allowing some light to reach the lower levels would / could help with the balance against algae.

Any suggestions on trimming back, primarily the dwarf sag, and opinions on whether this would be beneficial or possibly detrimental.

In true balancing fashion, I feel there could be a happy medium in there somewhere

Many thanks
nathan


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2015)

Just a great tank and an inspiration...personally I'd just leave be. If it's not broken (it's biologically stable and aesthetically awesome) then don't try to fix it. Also I find that with tannins a plain black background works best...but that said, love that blue sky, those fluffy white clouds and especially the seagulls


----------



## tim (4 May 2015)

I usually just trim the longest outer leaves off my dwarf sag down to the substrate, time consuming this way but it seems to fill in again fairly quickly, I have uprooted and thinned out the plants previously but this requires too many waterchanges afterwards for my liking and available time, trimming is good for the plants IMO allows new younger growth through little and often seems to be the best approach for low tech slow growing scapes so as not to impact the plant mass too much.


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 May 2015)

That's true, I think if you're going to trim the sag it's the only way...


----------



## Akwaskape (4 May 2015)

Thanks guys, I might have a play and trim a small section of its longer older leaves and watch how it reacts. I have in the past hacked a few plants back to substrate level leaving an ugly 'crown'?? effect on the substrate. But dwarf sag seems pretty resilient and it just bounced back quickly.

I like the idea of putting a bit of structure into it, but that could be famous last words


----------



## Akwaskape (17 May 2015)

Hi all
decided today was the day to try and put a bit of structure into the windowsill tank. Here's the result.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 May 2015)

great little tank you have there!  I have the same tank and tried the same thing on the window sill but it only went well for a few months.  Its now in the garden looking very green but think it may be time to resurrect it after i move!
Great job.


----------



## Akwaskape (17 May 2015)

@Iain Sutherland  Thanks
i really like the dimensions kinda coins the slice phrase well.
One of my lfs has got two on the shelves for sale, needless to say I have to resist each time. Interesting you say about outside. I fancy a real crack at the British biotope which is definately an outside job. Maybe on the other side of my window next time  I'm moving as well and am renting in between currently so only so much i can do atm. Pain really.
Thanks again


----------



## Henrik J. (18 May 2015)

First time I've seen this tank. 

Beautiful work and an inspiration, especially in terms of being low cost, low energy and having a sustainabillity dimension. Whether we like it or not, this hobby is not sustainable at all (wild caught fish, gigantic energy consumption in green houses, aquariums, equipment shipped around the world and so on) and this tank goes in another direction than most others. Really great and inspirational. 

I look forward to following its progress.


----------



## Akwaskape (18 May 2015)

@Henrik J. 
Thank you.
It's something I feel passionate about and wanted to try. So far so good 
It would be great if a few more people try it, I'm hoping someone with some real talent for scaping is up for it.


----------



## Akwaskape (18 May 2015)

Hi All
if anyone is interested I post videos of this tank on Instagram.
As I've said before I'm passionate about my tanks. And whilst this style is never going to take over mainstream I feel that it should at least get more exposure as an alternative. I have 2,000 followers already seeing this tank and others similar on a daily basis and if you can help spread the word that would be great.
Thank you


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (18 May 2015)

Great vids man, just checked Instagram, very nice indeed!!!


----------



## Akwaskape (18 May 2015)

Ch


Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Great vids man, just checked Instagram, very nice indeed!!!



cheers man


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 May 2015)

Where is your instagram? (Sorry if you already posted a link).


----------



## Akwaskape (18 May 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Where is your instagram? (Sorry if you already posted a link).


Hi 

if you google 'akwaskape instagram' should come up. Sorry links etc not one of my strengths!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (18 May 2015)

Same username as he has here.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (18 May 2015)

Found it, silly me. (I don't use instagram usually).
Very nice fish you have there. Never seen such coloration on local market though. Like it very much.
They seem to enjoy your tank very much.


----------



## Akwaskape (18 May 2015)

Thank you im fortunate to have a great lfs. It's a nice fun community including Oliver Knott and Takashi Amano, I was humbled the other day because I had Mr Amano look through my account and he even hit the like button on my parva carpet. For me a dirted tank hobbyists needless to say I was very happy.

Sustainable Aquaria


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 May 2015)

Nice to see someone blazing a trail for the cause


----------



## Akwaskape (19 May 2015)

Thank you @Troi guess that's possible b'cos I don't have a financial interest in the industry


----------



## Akwaskape (19 May 2015)

Did anyone give the last scapefu.com podcast on 'low tech aquascaping' a listen?


----------



## luckyjim (20 May 2015)

Looking even better than before Akwa. One of my favourite tanks of all time.

I know they are slow growers but looking forward to an update on your other works as well.


----------



## Akwaskape (20 May 2015)

Wow thanks, really glad you guys like it.

Here's a little time lapse video I made recently.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Jun 2015)

I really like those minnows. I've ordered gold minnows from Aquarium Glasser and just yesterday received them. They are juveniles and probably do not develop the proper coloration yet, looks more like albino. I hope when they mature I also have bright yellow colored fish as yours.


----------



## Akwaskape (6 Jul 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> I really like those minnows. I've ordered gold minnows from Aquarium Glasser and just yesterday received them. They are juveniles and probably do not develop the proper coloration yet, looks more like albino. I hope when they mature I also have bright yellow colored fish as yours.



Hi @Alexander Belchenko thank you!  how are they getting on hopefully more colourful by now.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (6 Jul 2015)

Yes, my minnows are more yellow now with small vertical black stripes over the body, like your ones.


----------



## Sarpijk (6 Jul 2015)

Love your tanks Akwaskape! You prove how much can be accomplished with so little!


----------



## Akwaskape (6 Jul 2015)

@Sarpijk thank you, I know right that's exactly why I do this.
Minimal equipment that does the job, tbh I'm pretty tired of people keep pushing the latest equipment upon us all the time 
Let the plants and fish do the pretty bit in a well balanced aquarium. 
Imho nothing beats natural.....
thanks again


----------



## Akwaskape (4 Sep 2015)

Hi All
A little update on the little pond.
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Sep 2015)

Hi Akwaskape, Wonderful


----------



## Akwaskape (4 Sep 2015)

Hi @Greenfinger2 
Thank you
'Wonderous Wild Whimsicle'


----------



## Clint Hewitt (4 Sep 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## Akwaskape (4 Sep 2015)

Thank you all

What do you guys think about these.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi Akwaskape, Hows things going any new projects on the go ??


----------



## Akwaskape (6 Nov 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Akwaskape, Hows things going any new projects on the go ??


Hi @Greenfinger2 
Ah mate its been manic, got keys to my new place 6 weeks ago and been upto my neck in kitchens, bathrooms and decorating. 
Was just thinking today how well my tanks are holding up under the minimal attention. Ive been pretty much feeding every few days and that's it for about 2 months now.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Nov 2015)

Hi A, Great news. Decorating I know  Good luck in your new home and happy scaping.

Glad to hear the tanks are still going.We all neglect our tanks sometimes """ Life"" I am sure they will survive. 

Looking forward to the updates when you have settled in


----------



## fleetEWD (6 Nov 2015)

New to the forum and looking through the threads. Really interesting tank. Very calming, I just need Bigger window sills now to fit something like this on. Have you got any initial shots of the planting up how long did it take for the dwarf sag to get going? 
Thanks.


----------



## Richard Dowling (6 Nov 2015)

If I had seen a photo of your tank alone and someone asked me if it could be done "no tech" I'd say impossible! I am amazed at what you have acheived!

I have a glass fish bowl that I once used to try and make a wabi kusa....Im now wondering whether I should just put some soil, stones and a plant in it and stick it on the windowsill for a year!  Is it really as simple as that to recreate nature on a windowsill??!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## faizal (4 Feb 2016)

Hi . Its my dream to have a tank like yours....i love the jungle look that you have going on in there...especially in the last photo....could share with us the step by step of how you set up the tank please....especially the substrate.


----------



## darren636 (4 Feb 2016)

This little tank wouldn't be out of place in anyone's home / collection.

Fantastic.

Do you feed the plants at all, or is it fish waste fertilisers?


----------

